# Budget Audio Rack



## Aman

Hello all!

 I am looking to buy an audio rack to hold my turntable, my amp, my phono pre, and maybe some misc. stuff - no more than three racks needed - basically, I don't want it to look like crap, and I want it to be more balanced and strong than my excuse for a rack is now. Metal would be nice, but wood is okay too - my "rack" currently is now a table with LP holders underneath (which I do not use, so I'd like to have higher-quality parts that are more practical).

 Any ideas? I'd like to keep the price under 150 dollars, preferably. Thanks in advance!


----------



## soundboy

Another chance to pimp my Ikea Corras thread.


----------



## Necros

I've got one of these (not my pic)
http://b.im.craigslist.org/1p/e5/vz6...NoPiDOSt2x.jpg

 Ikea Oppli.


----------



## BRBJackson

I use the black version of THIS , and am pretty impressed at how functional and sturdy it is. List price is $20, but I recall paying less than $15 for mine, on a markdown.


----------



## rickcr42

The Ikea lack tables which are highly regarded as turntable stands are really unbeatable for the price of $14.99 per and I am considering a switch to this method myself to replace my flexis.
 It is not just "the look" but the construction method which is by accident (not designed for audio) a very good isolation material because it has disimiliar layers.
 The outer covering being birch veneer is easily stripped and stained or if you hoose the clear birch finish can be colored with a toner (toning lacquer).

 I remeber seeing one of the equipment show reports that had all the Doc bottlehead gear on the stacked with added pins coffee table version but in black.If you did not know what it was you would think it custom hi fi furniture.














 links :

 Lack Rack-

http://www.audioasylum.com/audio/twe...es/116875.html

 Lack Rack foam mod-
http://gallery.audioasylum.com/cgi/v...=31915&invite=

 Ikea Lack Table Page
http://www.ikea.com/webapp/wcs/store...roductId=11140


----------



## philodox

The E&T _Spirit Level Stand_ or 'Spider Rack' from cattylink.com is very cool and only ~$100. However it is expensive to ship from China, so its not really worth your while unless you are already buying something else.

Link


----------



## rickcr42

found it

 Doc B room at VSAC2003

http://www.bottlehead.com/vsac2003/b...t_vsac2003.htm


----------



## Aman

That LACK table looks like a fantastic idea - I may want to store more than just my turntable, so I guess I'll have to get two of them - the bottom for the amp, and then another table and screw it in to the bottom platter for the turntable... is this correct?

 Thanks for the great tip!
 -Andrew


----------



## clarke68

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aman* 
_That LACK table looks like a fantastic idea - I may want to store more than just my turntable, so I guess I'll have to get two of them - the bottom for the amp, and then another table and screw it in to the bottom platter for the turntable... is this correct?

 Thanks for the great tip!
 -Andrew_

 

Correct, you need one Lack for each 'level' of rack...the guy on AA has three of them in his.

 They make a LACK coffee table as well, they're twice as wide and only $5 more than the end tables. I was thinking of getting two of them, putting carpet spikes on the "feet" of the bottom one, then attaching the other with as much blu-tak or rope caulk as I could smear on the "feet" of the top one...I had never seen the thead on AA, that's even cooler!


----------



## rickcr42

Quote:


 They make a LACK coffee table as well, they're twice as wide and only $5 more than the end tables. I was thinking of getting two of them, putting carpet spikes on the "feet" of the bottom one, then attaching the other with as much blu-tak or rope caulk as I could smear on the "feet" of the top one...I had never seen the thead on AA, that's even cooler! 
 

If you noticed,the guy at AA shortened the legs on the top table to make it have better spacing,A simple task really,and added a bottom shelf but if you look at the VSAC link the lack coffee and end tables are bone stock except for the addition of spikes.Two high coffeee tables flanked by single height end tables and at a cost overall that is damn embarrassing when compared to much of what passes for audio furniture.

 Also I personally like something like this for spike with the Lack Tables-

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showd...number=240-730

 and not just the bottom but footing each table to isolate each from the other.The spikes in the above link have three features that pass the test of rick

 1-cheap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 2-adjustable for levelling the rack-very important not just for CD and turnatbles but a good idea all around
 3-black.I HATE having something that should be low profile being the center of attention.For me spikes are a neccessary feature but not a statement of my tweaky nature which the average citizen would not understand anyway.I want something to work as it is supposed to but not scream and shout while doing it.

 another selling point  for the Lack Table as Audio Furniture idea is the availability of different colors and real wood veneer.I am a wood lover and have it in every part of my system either internally or externally.

 all of your audio gear basic black ?
 The birch table is perfect and will highlight the black.

 You say your gear has wood already ? Basic black baby !
 For the same reasons.

 All about contrast and black on black is just too stark for the rickster but too many wood tone variations would also grate on my artistic last nerve so I like contrast and want my gear will stand out and not get lost in a mass of color.Too _busy_ looking is as bad as stark.

 My plan is for the natural birch 'shot' with a dark cherry toning lacquer then an overall coat of satin lacquer to match my TV cabinet.Throw in some green stone and/or maple componant platforms,maybe a brightstar platform or two,amp stands on the floor under the table.......

 I am thinking the dark cherry/maple/green look is one that I need as a change of pace from the stark look of my Flexi rack which my wife never really cared for anyway and as far as matching my furniture-fergetaboutit !
 A flexi matches nothing but another flexi and no freakin way am I doing "stick" furniture to match up my audio rack and still expect to be married the day after 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 been thinking on this change for a while and this thread may have been just enough motivation to get me in gear.The nearest Ikea is only 30 miles away


----------



## DeeJayBump

So, how do these Ikea "racks" compare with regard to isolation/insert audiophile descriptor here/ to the TNT flexy rack? 

 Thanks.


----------



## gilardino

Try here:

http://www.mapleshaderecords.com/tweaks/samson.php

 Over your budget but worth saving up for. It will make a big sonic improvement and it's real pretty.


----------



## skullguise

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gilardino* 
_Try here:

http://www.mapleshaderecords.com/tweaks/samson.php

 Over your budget but worth saving up for. It will make a big sonic improvement and it's real pretty._

 

I Think you can get a high % of the way to this stand with some John Boos (sp?) cutting boards at $35/ea, and some threaded rods and nuts from a hardware store. Few years back I did this with some white MDF shelves, total cost was about $30-40 for a 3 shelf unit! It was inspired by Michael Greenes Adjustable rack.

 Worked pretty well, but wasn't quite as stable as I would have liked (thinner rods and shelves used); and I'd actually recommed 3 legs versus 4....


----------



## rickcr42

Quote:


 So, how do these Ikea "racks" compare with regard to isolation/insert audiophile descriptor here/ to the TNT flexy rack? 
 

The 'flexi" works on the "I am not here" principal.That is where a soundwave from the loudspeakers hit the stand but there being so little actual contact area to grab the wave the stand does not _sing along _ with it.
 The three leg version as in the original is just as the name says,it flexes if you nudge it,but the four legged versions are a bear to level and having four feet are not as inherently stable on an uneven surface (your floors) as the simple "tri" base which will self level to any surface.

 Racks with a large surface area need two things to be effective as an audio rack ;

 1-it should be made from inert materials
 2-it needs high mass (weight) so _IT_ and not the soundwave is the major force in the room

 Racks such as the Mapleshade use the actual "tone" of the wood in combination with mass to tune the system sound.Wood can and does color the overall tone of a system but in a way pleasing to humans

 Other stands use a combination of the skeletal "can't see me" basic frame with individual shelf isolation from the frame.

 The Ikea type rack is more vibration dissapation than it is vibration avoiding and anything hitting the surface as vibration dissaptes in a nice decay mode.

 There is also the rack as furniture with individual platforms for each piece of gear method.These are not cheap and each shelf is kinda a mini componant platform


 The only thing I try to avoid is anything with solid sides and back because these can do nothing BUT catch every sound wave flying around the room and being a hollow actually reinforce the vibrations which enter and then bounce around.Once this hapens you are toast and no amount of componant isolation is going to help you.Better to start out correct than to screw up right out of the gate then try to fix the unfixable.

 There is a lot of information out there and I have browsed most of it.A good portion make sense according to that manufacturers method of vibration control so it is up to the end user to decide what the requirements in _thier_ system in their own room is.

 As always,YMMV and this is just my personal opinion and as such means very little on the grand scale


----------



## rickcr42

couple more "Ikea Rack" pics I came across.I gotta say ugly they are not and when price is considered ($14.99 or less per depending on finish),one of the best choices around for cheap :


----------



## fujisuma

Is there anything similar to the IKEA LACK for those that dont have a local IKEA store?


----------



## rickcr42

Ikea does mail order.Visit the site.

 A replacement would be a matter of experimenting because it is not the "look" of the ikea that makes it good for racks and stands but the construction method which by accident works out as a good material for damping vibrations


----------



## DeeJayBump

*rickcr42* -

 Thanks for that informative reply. I appreciate it.

 -Scott


----------

